# Safe to feed this way? Warning: graphic



## MrsWoodcock (Oct 21, 2010)

Im a noob to raw feeding.:blush: Its deer season!!! And the breeder i got max and ruby from each year get's hooked up with alot of scraps from local hunters and butchers. I just want everyones opinion on if this is safe to feed by throwing the deer out there and letting them just eat. IDK any of the details, just what you see in the pic.

I myself am looking for local butchers, slaughter houses, etc.... to see if there are scraps i can get. I do only have 2 GSD's so if i did get a dear as such, i would break it down into smaller amounts. As she has 30 dogs give or take haha


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

:wild:


I wish I didn't open this thread


----------



## MrsWoodcock (Oct 21, 2010)

LaRen616 said:


> :wild:
> 
> 
> I wish I didn't open this thread


 

:blush: eeeeep. should i put a warning? i didnt even think of the gross factor! Trying to edit... and cant find the edit button... hmmmm SORRY!:blush:


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

That's the best way to feed it!! Lunch AND a game!!! 

I wouldn't totally recommend it in the heat, but if it's cold outside, it shouldn't be a problem. My grandparents GSD x lived 16-17 years eating dead animals like that. 

Here is my dogs and Maggie (Dog my grandparents got after Susie died. She is a healthy 5-6ish year old (horse) Mastiff x) eating their deer.









































































Zoey wouldn't even drop her piece long enough to poop. :rofl:


----------



## MrsWoodcock (Oct 21, 2010)

ChancetheGSD said:


> That's the best way to feed it!! Lunch AND a game!!!
> 
> I wouldn't totally recommend it in the heat, but if it's cold outside, it shouldn't be a problem. My grandparents GSD x lived 16-17 years eating dead animals like that.
> 
> ...


:wild: hahaha Zoey cracked me up!! :spittingcoffee:

Well then, i cant wait till my husband comes back to go hunting with me next year! Till then, im hoping there is a deer processory around here so i can get some scraps and carcasses for max and ruby!!!  LOVED your photo's by the way. They look so happy!!


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

LOL wow that looks like a good meal!!! Warning GRAPHIC PICS should be posted! I'm eating my lunch...


----------



## MrsWoodcock (Oct 21, 2010)

DanielleOttoMom said:


> LOL wow that looks like a good meal!!! Warning GRAPHIC PICS should be posted! I'm eating my lunch...


Im at work and had a few minutes to post it. COMPLETELY went in re-re mode and overlooked putting that up! :blush:

And then just to realize after 10 minutes the edit button is no longer available for me to edit the post! SORRY!


----------



## Denali Girl (Nov 20, 2010)

The only worry and it is so small of a percentage I probably don't even have to mention it is the possibility of the deer having CWD. But like I said it's so small of a chance I wouldn't worry. And of course remove the bullet if you can find it or it's still in the deer. And lastly I wouldn't remove or gut the deer.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Probably a stupid question but coming from deer tick country, I have to ask. If the deer has ticks and the dogs eat the deer, can they get lyme disease?


----------



## Denali Girl (Nov 20, 2010)

Whiteshepherds said:


> Probably a stupid question but coming from deer tick country, I have to ask. If the deer has ticks and the dogs eat the deer, can they get lyme disease?


 
Not a stupid question at all. From what I have learned usually a tic (deer tic) needs 48+ hours to be attached to a host to spread the disease. Ingesting the tic (from what I have learded many years ago in biology) will not cause infection due to the high acidic digestive system in a K-9 (short version), this is also why a coyote or a wolf will and is able to eat rotten meat. 
Now with that being said, if the deer was just harvested and say 15 minutes later you gave it to your dog and the dog was not being treated for tics ( advantix or whatever) there is a possibility a tic can attach to the dog. I would hang the meat for a day or 2 first if temperature permits.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

ChancetheGSD said:


>


Gonna admit, this pic is a bit scary. LOL


----------



## Lesley1905 (Aug 25, 2010)

Im glad this thread was posted...I'm going to NC and I'm sure there will be some deer meet and carcass available for the dogs!


----------



## Lesley1905 (Aug 25, 2010)

Hehe, I missed this picture...look at this little thing go!!!


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Dad went hunting a few weeks ago and has a bunch of deer meat in the freezer. He made some for dinner last night and asked if he could give some of the raw scraps to Ozzy. I gave him the go-ahead. OMG Ozzy went NUTS. He loved it!


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

Awesome photos! If I could find any I actually prefer whole carcasses because its much better at cleaning teeth with all that ripping and tearing and getting the dogs to think/work to get their food off the carcass. I think its more fun for them too. Only thing is to make sure they're still getting enough edible bone and organs. 

P.S.
I'm completely jealous of you people who get carcasses. I have yet to be offered or find any.  maybe I should pick up hunting...


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

i dont see an issue with it. haha they look like a pack of wolves. If they enjoy it and all is well theres not really an issue. Its dinner and fun all wrapped up in one. I wouldnt do it often but every now and then it works.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Wow! Sure takes the cute and cuddly out of our little fur-babies.

How long does it take for a couple of dogs to eat that? And is that just their meal for the day? I can picture Niko eating until he burst.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Reminds me of the "Dogs in Elk" story. 

It's an old internet thread about a woman seeking help getting her dogs out of an elk carcass. It's hilarious. They are eating it from the inside, taking naps when they get tired. And they won't come out. At one point the dogs organize and try to pull it through a window. 

I'll see if I can find it. 

This is how it starts. 


_Anne V - 01:01pm Sep 9, 1999 PDT (# 1318 of 1332)_ Okay - I know how to take meat away from a dog. How do I take a dog away from meat? This is not, unfortunately, a joke. 

Dogs in Elk


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

I don't think there's anything "unsafe" about letting them have a carcass, but in the long term, that would not really be a balanced raw diet if that is all they ate, since raw is all about variety.

Dog in Elk is fantastic, btw. Everyone should read it.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Dogs in elk :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## MrsWoodcock (Oct 21, 2010)

Good_Karma said:


> Wow! Sure takes the cute and cuddly out of our little fur-babies.
> 
> How long does it take for a couple of dogs to eat that? And is that just their meal for the day? I can picture Niko eating until he burst.


Im not sure if that was one meal or not.... i know This photo of the truckload.... it lasted for ALMOST 2 Feedings haha Thats for 30 GSD's though :laugh:


----------



## kidkhmer (Jul 14, 2010)

I think that is an awesome way to feed a dog and mine would be happy as Larry if I through out a deer. Unfortunately they ate them all in this country years ago ! I might slaughter a little piglet and throw it out whole !


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Other than CWD, the only thing I would worry about is dogs not eating together politely.

I could let 6 of my gang go at a carcass like that but could NEVER add Sasha to a pack feeding. She's WAAAAAY to protective of her food.

We believe it comes from her pre-RDR life (before we adopted her). I think she was forced to forage for food on her own. She will steal food from the counters WHILE you are looking at her and she is ALWAYS trying to get more food.

But, the other 6 in my pack would be no problem ganging up on a feed like that.


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

Great pics!!

I have some of Jackson I'll have to post. My husband shot a deer during bow season and the dogs went crazy for it. I didn't let them eat the whole carcass but they each got a meaty leg and went at it like wolves! I have never seen them react that way over food before, lol!

I see nothing wrong with it as long as it is fresh. My dog Thunder, who I had when I was a kid, got into a carcass while we were out in the woods hiking. I was calling for him for quite a while, and found him gnawing on a rib cage from a deer. It was the middle of winter, so it should have been cold, but there's no saying for sure if the sun was on it or what. He ended up getting food poisioning and was sick for days


----------

